# Looking before leaping!



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi everyone - First timer here. We had a few visits and have (sort of) decided that somewhere on/near the coast is where we would be happiest. We liked Espinho, and also around Sao Martinho do Porto. Is there anyone with a property that I/we could rent for about 2 months from around April please? 

Would I be more successful with enquiries for a rental property through an agent? I was thinking that either the Figaro de Foz, or Calda da Rheinas areas would be more suitable rather than the smaller towns because there are more estate agents (right?) and it would give me a chance to explore the nearest bigger town on foot as I dont intend to hire a car initially.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Pudding,
I live in the area you mention and know of several very reasonably priced homes that are for sale/rent. If I can be of any help to you, please email me. [email protected]


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

silvers said:


> Hi Pudding,
> I live in the area you mention and know of several very reasonably priced homes that are for sale/rent. If I can be of any help to you, please email me. [email protected]


hi pudding was it just to rent or do you want to buy yvonne


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Rental*



tottenham said:


> hi pudding was it just to rent or do you want to buy yvonne


Hi everyone - thanks for the responses. This is probably where the looking before the a-leaping comes in, I would like to have more than the week/10 days quick look around as we have been doing, and think that probably the best way is to live around the area(s) we are interested in. 
We are looking for a smaller property (2 B/R) to buy, something with a garden, defnitely not isolated as I would like to be able to join walking/cycling/keep fit/crafty/dinner clubs/groups etc., and although we are fast on our way to becoming 'crumblies' we like to be busy and active. We have seen quite a few very interesting renovation places but not quite in the right area. I also have to mention that we do not have unlimited funds so it would only be fair to say that, if possible, we would like to lean more towards the 'economy' side of things.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

If you look on Owners Direct you will find properties in the area that people will be happy to rent on a monthly basis in the off-season period. Renting for April and May should be OK, any later than that and people are going to want more money for weekly rental.


B


----------

